# Ошибка компиляции  gtk2-perl

## curbat

Пытаюсь установить acidrip,когда дело доходит до  gtk2-perl в конечной стадии компиляции выскакивает ошибка

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.042 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 60, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed 

Пробовал скачивать тарбол gtk2-perl-1.042 с другого места ,пробовал ставить gtk2-perl-1.040 всё равно в конце компиляции даёт ошибку.

----------

## viy

Это не есть ошибка, сообщения об ошибке идут несколькими (иногда десятками) строк выше. Запость их.

----------

## curbat

Завтра предьявлю,сейчас на работе здесь mandrake.

----------

## viy

Не поздновато на работе?..  :Wink: 

----------

## curbat

Ночная смена была.Вот оно..

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/SelectionData.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/TextAttributes.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Proximity.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Scroll.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/TreeModel.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/CellLayout.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Requisition.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/TextIter.pod

gunichar is not registered with the GLib type system.

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Visibility.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Expose.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/CellEditable.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/WindowState.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Threads.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Geometry.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/TargetEntry.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/TreePath.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/IconSet.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Selection.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Key.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Pango/version.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/IconSource.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/NoExpose.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Focus.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Pango/FontDescription.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Editable.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Stock.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Pango/FontMetrics.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Setting.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Selection.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Selection.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Atom.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Configure.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Rc.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/TargetList.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/TreeSortable.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Region.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/version.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/FileChooser.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/main.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Button.pod

podifying blib/lib/Gtk2/Gdk/Event/Crossing.pod

/usr/bin/perl5.8.5 "-Iblib/arch" "-Iblib/lib" -MGtk2 tools/podifystockitems.pl > build/stock_items.podi

found package "gtk+-2.0", using it

make: *** [build/stock_items.podi] Ошибка 139

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.042 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 60, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## viy

У меня такая же ошибка, это скорее всего баг в ebuild'е.

Пробуй ставить более старые версии или же жди обновлений.

----------

## curbat

А чем dvd рипнуть?Dvdrip тоже не собирается.

----------

## ba

 *curbat wrote:*   

> А чем dvd рипнуть?Dvdrip тоже не собирается.

 

mencoder(входит в mplayer) или transcode, перед этим соответсвенно почитать мануалы...

----------

## jodaka

у меня тоже была проблема с gtk2-perl вы решилась она только установкой этого пакета через cpan.

имхо установка через cpan не сложнее и не дольше emerga'

----------

## curbat

Я тоже его заборол,собрал gentoo заново и первым установил acidrip нормально работает.А вот dvdrip никак не собирается.Что такое через cpan?

----------

## jodaka

cpan.org - это архив немеряный с перловыми модулями. А есть еще такая утилита - cpan, которая позволяет устанавливать нужные перловые модули.

Из под рута запускаешь cpan, потом в приглашении пишешь install <имя модуля>

В данном случае нужно будет написать install gtk2-perl (если мне память не изменяет). Если не хватает каких-либо модулей для работы гтк2-перл, cpan предложит сначала их установить  :Smile:   короче получается некий emerge <..> но только для перловых модулей

----------

## plisk

а еще есть такая штука как g-cpan.pl   :Cool: 

----------

## serge

Hi

I dont understand russian...

Have you got a solution to emerge gtk2-perl?

If yes can you tell me how you did it?

Thank you very much.

Best regards,

Serge

----------

## viy

2serge: install via cpan (http://cpan.org)

----------

## doonkel

Где-то нашел,что проблему установки gtk2-perl решает

dev-perl/extutils-pkgconfig-1.05 ,

но проверить не успел.

Сейчас собираю кое-что,потом сообщу

----------

## doonkel

Все собралось через emerge

ocalhost serg # emerge -uDpv gtk2-perl

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r7 [2.5.1-r6] -build -debug +nls -pcre -static (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.9 [1.3.8-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 [2.6.8.1-r1] -build 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-depends-0.204  8 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.5o_p2 [1.5o_p1] -debug +nls 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-pkgconfig-1.05  5 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/glib-perl-1.042  -xml 180 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.042  513 kB

#emerge -uD gtk2-perl

.

.

.

--- /usr/share/perl/

--- /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/

--- /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.6/

>>> /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.6/gtk2-perl-1.042.pod.arch

>>> /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.6/gtk2-perl-1.042.pod

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.042 merged.

----------

